# Should we get tested on the NHS?



## Squid (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey all.

Basically myself and my fiancee are looking to start trying after our wedding - can / should we go to our GP and ask for general fertility tests before paying at a private clinic (we're both women). How would we go about this? We're both in our early twenties. 
Cheers.


----------



## mondaybaby (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi there, I am getting treatment through an NHS clinic and all the tests are free. I went to my doctor and said please refer me for some sperm lol. I guess it can depend on your area but look for your local NHS fertility clinic and see if you can self refer or get a GP letter. They have said I can leave them and go to a private clinic for treatment but to be honest I am happy with them so far and I can afford more tries as it is cheaper with the NHS than private x


----------

